# Futbolistas PACO DE MIERDA, pon los tuyos



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Mar 2019)




----------



## n_flamel (13 Mar 2019)

no sabía que rosendo se dedicó al furgol. pillo sitio.


----------



## Yalta00 (13 Mar 2019)

Pero es que en los 90 hubo 4 o 5 equipos que ponías la alineación al completo y salían un paquerismo con olor a Puro, bocata de panceta, pipas y futbol a las 5 de la tarde.

Extremadura, Albacete, Compostela, Racing de Santander y Logroñés


----------



## Trovador (13 Mar 2019)

El Beckembauer de la Bahía.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (13 Mar 2019)

Paco Jémez antes de ser calvo










El hijo del entonces presidente del Real Madrid Lorenzo Sanz, jugó la friolera de ocho partidos en cinco temporadas entre el Madrid B, Racing y el Oviedo.


----------



## Renegato (13 Mar 2019)

Nombre paco de mierda, y encima eres el segundón.


----------



## Trovador (13 Mar 2019)

totalmente derroido.


----------



## Renegato (13 Mar 2019)

Antes se debió dedicar a la chatarra










Después se dedicó al noble oficio del tráfico de droga
Juan José, y ex futbolista del Cádiz y del Madrid, detenido por presunto tráfico de droga



Ídolo de qualicion-monchito













Quique san Francisco?


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (13 Mar 2019)

Vicente del Bosque. Paco durante toda su carrera de futbolista y entrenador. Fin del hilo.


----------



## ASTUto (13 Mar 2019)

Juanele paco de mierda borracho


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (13 Mar 2019)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Renegato (13 Mar 2019)

Cuando Monchitto fue al mundial


----------



## Me_opongo (13 Mar 2019)

Todos desde el primero al último.

Ya desde tiempos del hidráulico se usó el fútbol para apaciguar a las masas.

Luego empeoró, todo es fútbol. Esto ya es mantener al personal mirando a un punto fijo, mientras le van dando por culo una y otra vez sin que se de cuenta. Así hemos llegado a esta sociedad podrida y pasota. 

También está siendo muy bueno para fabricar nuevos millonarios mafiosos y para evasión de divisas. 


Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (13 Mar 2019)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Renegato (13 Mar 2019)

Nombre paco:






Mujeres con pene:






No comment


----------



## Cormac (13 Mar 2019)




----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Mar 2019)

En aquella época los futbolistas Paco no se tomaban batidos de proteínas, tomaban torrefacto. Si les daba la pajara en el campo no se metían un chute de hidratos, si no que se tomaban una tapa de torreznos aceitosos en el banquillo.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Mar 2019)

Que asco de generacion. Gentuza que con 20 años parecen putos viejos de mierda de 60. Y encima todos con pinta de puto fumanchu mejicano de mierda. Que dolor deberia de dar relacionarse con esas gentes...


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Mar 2019)




----------



## chicken (13 Mar 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Que asco de generacion. Gentuza que con 20 años parecen putos viejos de mierda de 60. Y encima todos con pinta de puto fumanchu mejicano de mierda. Que dolor deberia de dar relacionarse con esas gentes...



También dan grima muchos futbolistas de ahora que van tatuados hasta las trancas. Parecen salidos de la Mara Salvatrucha.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Mar 2019)

Los mazados tatuados han follado mas que todo este foro junto en 20 vidas. 

Abelardo seguramente sea aun virgen


----------



## Ayios (13 Mar 2019)

O antes jugaban al fútbol señores mayores o los futbolistas de ahora son unos niñatos.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (13 Mar 2019)

En aquella época el fútbol se nutría de quinquis de barrios marginales Paco de mierda de este estilo:


----------



## Ayios (13 Mar 2019)

Se dedicaron al fútbol como podían haber acabado en un bar poniendo carajillos.


----------



## Kiral (13 Mar 2019)

Joel
Pau lopez
Feddal
Bartra
Sidnei
Mandi
Barragan
Junior
Francis
Emerson
Carvalho
Joaquin
Lo celso
Guardado
Javi garcia
Canales
Diego lainez
Sergio leon
Tello
Loren


----------



## hartman2 (13 Mar 2019)

H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro



que tienes tu contra los austriacos????


----------



## JimJones (13 Mar 2019)

Bulgaria del 94.


----------



## χρόνια (13 Mar 2019)

Losertegui








Aquí es el portero del Barça, al final le expulsan aunque no sale en el vídeo.


----------



## Cormac (13 Mar 2019)

Ivan Campo. El primer cruce de Neardenthal y Sapiens que jugó con Real Madrid.


----------



## Cormac (13 Mar 2019)




----------



## kakarot (13 Mar 2019)




----------



## Renegato (13 Mar 2019)

Este parece sacado de un capítulo de Narcos:


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Mar 2019)

La de os fusbolistas es una RAZA aparte!


----------



## viogenes (13 Mar 2019)

Tato Abadía, se reconvirtió a quesero



Un señor en el caNpo, seguro que fuera también.


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (13 Mar 2019)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cormac (13 Mar 2019)




----------



## Orisos (13 Mar 2019)

¿Otra vez la misma mierda?

Hace poco ya se abrio un hilo 100% igual


----------



## Ted Mosby (13 Mar 2019)

El jefe de mi dream team, aunque es un poco PdM


----------



## Trovador (13 Mar 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> O antes jugaban al fútbol señores mayores o los futbolistas de ahora son unos niñatos.
















Las ropas, los peinados, etc.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Mar 2019)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2019)




----------



## LeeMarvin (15 Dic 2019)

Migueli


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (15 Dic 2019)

Winston Bogarde.


----------



## Giles Amaury (15 Dic 2019)

Parecen los integrantes del "equipo de los casaos" de esos partidos de fútbol tan Paco que son las grandes partidazos de solteros contra casaos.


----------



## fieraverde (15 Dic 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 200718
> 
> Migueli



A este no le llamabas Paco a la cara.. no habia huevos..a este se lo tienes que decir en un foro...


----------



## LeeMarvin (15 Dic 2019)

fieraverde dijo:


> A este no le llamabas Paco a la cara.. no habia huevos..a este se lo tienes que decir en un foro...



De los mejores defensas. Y guapo al estilo de Pablo Abraira. 
Creo que aún vive


----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

Porteros con gorra, MANDAN


----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

Nuestro portero PACO por excelencia, PACO BUYO MANDA


----------



## damnit (15 Dic 2019)

Valderrama mirándose los cojones brazos en jarras mientras Michel le palpa los ídem, MANDA


----------



## GirolamoFracastoro (15 Dic 2019)

Trovador dijo:


> totalmente derroido.



Conozco a uno de ellos. No son la misma persona.


----------



## tucco (21 Dic 2019)

Fútbol de regate Paco de mierda. Se regateaba hasta a sí mismo, para al final no saber ni dónde estaba. Por increíble que parezca, llegó a jugar en el Barça...






Enviado desde mi SM-T710 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El_neutral (21 Dic 2019)

El tato Abadía, leyenda viva del Logroñés de los 90. Ejemplo de futbolista de los de antes: pelo en pecho, calvo, bigotón, botas negras y sudando de cualquier metrosexualismo.

Por cierto, ahora tiene un bar cerca de la calle Laurel en Logroño, por si lo queréis saludar al pasaros por esta ciudad.







*https://as.com/futbol/2019/06/06/mas_futbol/1559835649_767383.html*


----------



## tgv5 (21 Dic 2019)

Esterházy Grof Páletics dijo:


>



¿Este no es el Bilbainadas que decia que eran un joven ingeniero? Pues esos jugadores son de viejos de 60 años lo menos. Este hijoputa y el nini mienten que te cagas sobre su edad, son mas viejos que el sol.


----------



## hortera (27 Mar 2020)

Una Tía Negra Lesbi dijo:


> Losertegui
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 90804
> 
> ...



un Paco de mierda no puede ser guapo


----------



## Cormac (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## Glokta (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## Hamijazo Lex (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## Hamijazo Lex (12 Jun 2020)

Se lo afeitó cuando fue al depor y perdió la fuerza como Sansón. Lo he puesto no sólo por su mostacho, también por ese salero en las entrevistas de Estudio Estadio.


----------



## Cormac (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## JESUCRISTO OS AMA (12 Jun 2020)

"¿No sabéis que los que corren en el estadio, todos en verdad corren, pero {sólo} uno obtiene el premio? Corred de tal modo que ganéis."

Corintios 9:24


Amén


----------



## Trovador (13 Jun 2020)

GirolamoFracastoro dijo:


> Conozco a uno de ellos. No son la misma persona.



Pues no lo conoces, son la misma persona.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Jun 2020)

Parece inone en calvo


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Jun 2020)

Fredi rincon


----------



## Anónimo222 (13 Jun 2020)




----------



## eL PERRO (13 Jun 2020)




----------



## ban jalen (13 Jun 2020)

Víctor. Barón de Paletti dijo:


>



ostia el paleto es un cincuentón!!


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (15 Jun 2020)

En los 80 el Español tuvo porteros bastante Pacos:


----------



## Cormac (22 Jun 2020)

El portero polaco de la Eurocopa 2016. Calvo y que jugaba con pantalón de chandal. . 
Como las fotos son modernas lo disimula algo, pero el paquismo está en su interior. 
En los 80 hubiera llevado mostacho y el pelo de su calva sin rapar.

GABOR KIRALY


----------



## Max Aub (22 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> El portero polaco de la Eurocopa 2016. Calvo y que jugaba con pantalón de chandal. .
> Como las fotos son modernas lo disimula algo, pero el paquismo está en su interior.
> En los 80 hubiera llevado mostacho y el pelo de su calva sin rapar.
> 
> ...



Hungaro, no polaco.


----------



## Trovador (27 Sep 2020)




----------



## zeromus44 (6 Dic 2020)

No sé si se ha dicho, pero en esta foto Abadía tiene 27 AÑOS. Cuando lo leí no daba crédito.


----------



## Cormac (6 Dic 2020)

Renegato dijo:


>



El cabello donde debía estar su flequillo lo trasladó al bigote.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Dic 2020)




----------



## Cormac (6 May 2021)

Todo el Rácing de Santander de 1972
Aunque de cara acojonan, luego les ves los brazos que parecen las patas de un canario y ya no imponen tanto. 





En Alemania no se libraban. Mítica la publicidad de la televisión estatal.


----------



## Cocorico (6 May 2021)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Vicente del Bosque. Paco durante toda su carrera de futbolista y entrenador. Fin del hilo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 90768
> 
> ...



A este hombre le ha sentado bien envejecer.


----------



## Cormac (6 May 2021)

Trovador dijo:


>



Lo recuerdo de niño pero era un pedazo de central. Muy técnico. 
Por aquel entonces los jugadores de la antigua Yugoslavia solo podían salir a jugar fuera a partir de los 28 años.


----------



## Cormac (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cormac (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Descuernacabras (5 Oct 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 797666
> Ver archivo adjunto 797667
> Ver archivo adjunto 797668
> Ver archivo adjunto 797669
> ...





Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 797676
> Ver archivo adjunto 797677



La virgen vaya caretos.


----------



## hartman (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Suburban2 (5 Oct 2021)

Rafa Paz, futbolista decente, pero CALBO




Fernando del Valencia, igual




Rocha, fichaje pastelero del madric




Bonus, Juan Martagon


----------



## das kind (5 Oct 2021)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Rafa Paz, futbolista decente, pero CALBO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 797818
> 
> ...




Qué bueno era Fernando.


----------



## Suburban2 (5 Oct 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Qué bueno era Fernando.



Era un makina, llego a a jugar pa Espana. Y Roberto tmb.


----------



## Papadelta (5 Oct 2021)

Hasta los diseños de los cromos son pacomierdistas


----------



## El Pionero (5 Oct 2021)

Mejor que los metrosexuales mega tatuados, depilados, ciclados, peinados de los de ahora. Que parecen modelos o actores de Hollywood.


----------



## Suburban2 (5 Oct 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Mejor que los metrosexuales mega tatuados, depilados, ciclados, peinados de los de ahora. Que parecen modelos o actores de Hollywood.



Uno con una bomba en el pescuezo....




El Quaresma....


----------



## El Pionero (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cormac (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Cormac (15 Dic 2021)

El portero bético. Esnaola. Nació ya viejo.


----------



## kicorv (15 Dic 2021)

Jesús de Nazaret era del Cádiz


----------



## randomizer (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## THE KING OF SWING (15 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


>



SAMMY LEEEEEEE!!! SAMMY LEEEEEE!!!!!
HE'S FAT!!!! HE'S ROUND!!!!
HE BOUNCES ON THE GROUND!!!!
SAMMY LEEE!!! SAMMY LEEEEEE!!!!

Fumbolistas paco? Hoy toca:


----------



## Hermericus (15 Dic 2021)

El delantero mas petardo de la historia del Atletic:


----------



## Hermericus (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (15 Dic 2021)

Asensi


----------



## Hermericus (15 Dic 2021)

Panadero Diaz


----------



## Hermericus (15 Dic 2021)

Perico Alonso, el padre de Xavi


----------



## Hermericus (15 Dic 2021)

Satrustegui


----------



## Hermericus (15 Dic 2021)

Dani Alves


----------



## viogenes (16 Dic 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Panadero Diaz


----------



## Hermericus (16 Dic 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 871559



Fue el mejor de la Liga que ganó el Atletico en el 76.


----------



## Cazarr (16 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


>



Coño, el Capó. A este le conozco. A él y a sus hijos. Qué gracia. 

Por cierto, el tal Héctor Bellerín del Betis tiene un estilo muy pacorro-ochentero. Dejando un lado su aspecto gitano-moruno (como su segundo apellido) juega con bigote, greñas y suele colocarse el pantalón muy arriba, emulando los pantalones tan cortos del fútbol viejo.


----------



## Euron G. (16 Dic 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


>




Así que en realidad Bon Scott no murió, cambió el micrófono por la camiseta del Atleti


----------



## Cormac (16 Dic 2021)

Lo de Radchenko ya se veía venir.




￼
Este es él ahora, con 51 años.
Para que vivir en una residencia de lujo en San Petersburgo con una milf o una chortina rusa, si puedes disfrutar de una azada y unas patatas churruscadas mal cocinadas en la chimenea.








Nota: Para mí que la gallina se la folla.


----------



## damnit (16 Dic 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Lo de Radchenko ya se veía venir.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 871760
> 
> ...



Es el Policarpo Diaz de Rostov-on-Don


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Dic 2021)

Jugador random del rayo del 93.





Este chico tuvo la mala suerte de fallar el penalty que le hizo perder la final de Copa al Celta per era buen central



Dame argo payo... Murio a los 50, ignoro de que.


----------



## dfeka (16 Dic 2021)

el rey de los futbolistas paco
medio foro no habia nacido cuando jugo contra korea y el otro medio nos quedamos llorando aquel dia que le pitaron fuera al centrar cuando no habia salido el balon de la linea


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Dic 2021)

dfeka dijo:


> el rey de los futbolistas paco
> medio foro no habia nacido cuando jugo contra korea y el otro medio nos quedamos llorando aquel dia que le pitaron fuera al centrar cuando no habia salido el balon de la linea



La verdad es que cuando le anularon el gol a Helguera se veia venir un poco todo...


----------



## hortera (16 Dic 2021)

Renegato dijo:


> Nombre paco de mierda, y encima eres el segundón.



es un apellido coño


----------



## El Pionero (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (16 Dic 2021)

Renegato dijo:


> Nombre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cormac (20 Dic 2021)

Escenas Paco.


----------



## Cormac (20 Dic 2021)

Uli Stielike


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Dic 2021)

Joder...Repasando la lista no he visto a LOS REYES DEL PAQUISMO DE FÚTBOL ESPAÑOL... Premio conjunto:

Rafael Gordillo:








Y José Antonio Camacho:








No podían faltar en esta lista... 

Las fotos ya huelen a Veterano y Ducados que tiran para atrás....


----------



## Cormac (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Recio (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cormac (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Turek (5 Mar 2022)

Joder, grande el futbol retro y paco, odio a los bienquedas actuales.

Don Luis, un mito.








Mís ídolos de pequeño, Fonseca y Ravnic.


----------



## Charlatan (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## tururut12 (18 Mar 2022)

Cardeñosa del Betis.


----------



## tururut12 (18 Mar 2022)

García Soriano del Real Betis. Futbolista con pinta paco-delincuente.


----------



## tucco (18 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988606
> 
> 
> Cardeñosa del Betis.



El (no)gol de Cardeñosa a Brasil anida aún en el imaginario de mi generación, como el botellazo a Juanito en Yugoslavia...
Dos hitos del paquismo futbolístico.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (18 Mar 2022)

Víctor el paco de los pacos


----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## abe heinsenberg (18 Mar 2022)

La mayoría tienen pinta de delincuentes.aparentan más años.cuando el fútbol era solo fútbol hoy casi todos parecen modelos ya me gustaría ver a todos eso delanteros con pinta bujarra tatuados. Encarar a un central de los 70.80.90


----------



## Turek (18 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Final Sevilla, no?

Urruti


----------



## CARTEROREAL (18 Mar 2022)

Una ronda de entrenadores


----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Final Sevilla, no?
> 
> Urruti



Si. La del 86 en el Pizjuán que la perdió en los penaltis ante el Steaua


----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Una ronda de entrenadores
> Ver archivo adjunto 988846
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CARTEROREAL (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## PutaSnchz (18 Mar 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Nombre paco de mierda, y encima eres el segundón.



Ir a dos Mundiales y formar parte de la mejor selección a la que se enfrentó la Argentina de Maradona (dicho por el mismísimo Diego). No está mal para un segundón


----------



## Topollillo (18 Mar 2022)

Trovador dijo:


>


----------



## tururut12 (18 Mar 2022)

Panadero Díaz del Atlético de Madrid. El terror de las estrellas futbolísticas.


----------



## tururut12 (18 Mar 2022)

Paco Martínez del FC Barcelona y UD Salamanca.


----------



## Killuminatis (18 Mar 2022)

Joder viendo este hilo me siento un supermodelo casi.


----------



## torque_200bc (18 Mar 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> La mayoría tienen pinta de delincuentes.aparentan más años.cuando el fútbol era solo fútbol hoy casi todos parecen modelos ya me gustaría ver a todos eso delanteros con pinta bujarra tatuados. Encarar a un central de los 70.80.90



Acaba inválido.


----------



## little hammer (18 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


>



Paqui era un superclase


----------



## Turek (18 Mar 2022)

PutaSnchz dijo:


> Ir a dos Mundiales y formar parte de la mejor selección a la que se enfrentó la Argentina de Maradona (dicho por el mismísimo Diego). No está mal para un segundón



Un mito Ablanedo.


----------



## tucco (18 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Panadero Diaz



Leñero de leyenda. Fútbol quinqui. A mi padre le gustaba contar la anécdota de que, al volver a España después de la celebre eliminatoria de la Copa de Europa con el Celtic de Glasgow, el agente de la aduana le escupió en el pasaporte después de la carnicería que había cometido...


----------



## Cormac (25 Mar 2022)

'Cacho' Heredia - Daniel Carnevali - 'Ratón' Ayala

Heredia y Ayala llegaron al Atlético de Madrid procedentes del San Lorenzo de Almagro.
El portero Daniel Carnevali llegaba del Chacarita Júniors a la UD Las Palmas.


----------



## Il Corvo (25 Mar 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Lo de Radchenko ya se veía venir.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 871760
> 
> ...



Brutal, lo intento buscar por Youtube pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Perfumerias Paco (5 Abr 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Los mazados tatuados han follado mas que todo este foro junto en 20 vidas.
> 
> Abelardo seguramente sea aun virgen



Abelardo te coge y te mete una ostia que te espabila majo, que tiene bastante más genio y testosterona que tú, maricona


----------



## Papadelta (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Paco Martínez del FC Barcelona y UD Salamanca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989070



Roger con bigote:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Paqui era un superclase



Joder, es que la pinta es de un tío de +40 con sus kilitos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 871774
> 
> Jugador random del rayo del 93.
> 
> ...



Infarto. No lo sabía.






Trifon Ivanov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## circus maximus (10 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020478
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020484
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020487
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020489
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020490



Ese Meléndez, eterno portero suplente del Athletic y mejor persona

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (10 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 May 2022)




----------



## Squall Leonhart (12 May 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Los mazados tatuados han follado mas que todo este foro junto en 20 vidas.
> 
> Abelardo seguramente sea aun virgen


----------



## Cormac (14 May 2022)




----------



## Cormac (16 May 2022)

Miguel Ángel y García Remón. Otros tiempos.


----------



## Mol34 (16 May 2022)




----------



## Mol34 (16 May 2022)




----------



## George Orwell (16 May 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Bulgaria del 94.



Insuperable.


----------



## Gotthard (20 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Ostia! Los Ironmaiden!


----------



## El Pionero (20 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 May 2022)

El padre de Luis Enrique


----------



## Paquito Jeffers (20 May 2022)

Compares yo con vuestro permiso me voy a incluir a mí mismo pishas


----------



## El Pionero (20 May 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1060205



No sabía que Hierro fuera un Mena


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 May 2022)




----------



## Ante_Pavelic (20 May 2022)




----------



## Cormac (11 Jun 2022)

Aguinaga y Hernández. Sudamericanos queriendo parecerse a europeos. 
Los Beckham's de Aliexpress


----------



## CARTEROREAL (19 Ago 2022)

Paulino,mitico delantero de la desaparecida segunda b


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (19 Ago 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


>



Ese es Limperger o Boerenbach, que eran 2de los extranjeros que tenia el Burgos. Me acuerdo por los cromos.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (20 Ago 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Ese es Limperger o Boerenbach, que eran 2de los extranjeros que tenia el Burgos. Me acuerdo por los cromos.



Boerebach. Un gran cañonero lanzando obuses desde casi el medio campo, aunque casí siempre se iban a tomar por culo.


----------



## nandin83 (21 Ago 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Paulino,mitico delantero de la desaparecida segunda b
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161591
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161593
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161594



Paulino Martinez Soria.

Hasta su nombre completo destilaba paquismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Es que algunos te dicen que eran futbolistas y no te lo crees.


----------



## Topollillo (21 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que la mayoría no eran muy atléticos, no parece que fueran iconos sexuales para las mujeres.


----------



## Camisa azul (21 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ostia! Los Ironmaiden!



Steve Harris y Bruce Dickinson se cuidaban mucho más que esos.


----------



## Fiallo (22 Ago 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1060205



Un puto mena.


----------



## Turek (22 Ago 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Boerebach. Un gran cañonero lanzando obuses desde casi el medio campo, aunque casí siempre se iban a tomar por culo.



Y el gran Balint.


----------



## El Pionero (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topollillo (22 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Sporting Marrakesh F.C


----------



## El Pionero (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## tucco (22 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Así, a bote pronto, Esnaola, Bizcocho, Biosca (qué clase tenía mi paisano), ?, ?, Cobo (leñero de época, bizco y malencarado, de los que dan miedo solo verlos).
Abajo: García Soriano (o el guitarrista de Barón Rojo, quizás), ?, Mejido, Cardeñosa (el del Pacogol a Brasil), ?.
Qué imagen más representativa de los años del primer Paquismo...


----------



## Cormac (23 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que era la época. 
Estos cuatro hubieran llevado también estas pintas en los 80.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Ago 2022)

Gregorz Lato, futbolista Paco (o Pavel, al.ser polacko), ademas de CALBO pero no demier, al.ser un gran delantero...


----------



## optimistic1985 (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topollillo (25 Ago 2022)

Hostias pues antes lucian con orgullo ser calvos, nadie se afeitaba la cabeza, calvo pero con orgullo.


----------



## El Pionero (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topollillo (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Cormac (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Cormac (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Cormac (4 Ene 2023)

El actual seleccionador español, también tuvo su pasado Paco.


----------

